
Elon Musk Has Always Been at War with the Media - a_bonobo
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/elon-musk-tesla-spacex-war-press-media
======
w3clan
In my opinion, one just doesn't play with FIRE. You p __* elon musk off, burn
is going to be expected.

~~~
Fricken
Yes he's definitely done a lot of burning lately. He's burnt a lot of bridges.

